# First mods to the RS



## Chris**** (Aug 9, 2011)

What are the first decent mods i can do to the 2.5 lump? Seen bypass pipes, but any point with doing air filters or induction kits? Simple pipercross panel filter good enough?

And been reading loads on APR, but always used Revo before, so any preferences? And what sort of power do people expect?

Sorry new to the RS :-*


----------



## mattchaps (Mar 12, 2012)

1st mod, remap... totally transforms the car.

Simples


----------



## Vassilis (Mar 20, 2007)

remap -> 2nd cat bypass -> sports/decat exhaust line -> intercooler

induction is not worth it, unless you like the noise or you're going stage 3


----------



## Chris**** (Aug 9, 2011)

How much do deleting the 2nd cats give? Anyone know what cel rating they are? As looks like an easy mod, so would do that then remap


----------



## Vassilis (Mar 20, 2007)

Chris**** said:


> How much do deleting the 2nd cats give? Anyone know what cel rating they are? As looks like an easy mod, so would do that then remap


Power increase should be less than 5bhp, however it really improves the noise and it only costs around 120£


----------



## SuperRS (Mar 7, 2012)

I've never understood the point of the bypass pipes unless of course you just wanted more noise cheapily, but if you have stage 2 ambitions I wouldn't spend the money.

I'd say remap, then intercooler then downpipe.


----------



## TondyRSuzuka (Dec 3, 2011)

You would want bypass pipes for stage 2 anyway.

I had them when I had stage 1 and the noise increase was just right. A little more depth and throatiness. Ive currently got a full Milltek System on the car and now have these Bypass pipes available for £90 delivered.

If you want to go stage 2 you have to gut your down pipe of the cats, not ideal when you eventually want to return to stock. I have an already gutted one for sale, PM me if interested.

But yes Remap stage 1 or 2 is just brilliant. Air filter, Intercooler aswell. May want to look at the brakes too.

Enjoy your car mate!


----------



## powerplay (Feb 8, 2008)

Yes the first thing you have to do is stage1 remap, products from MRC/APR/REVO all transform the car and should give around 410-415bhp, APR wrangles the most torque out of the engine with bucketloads on top of oem.

I've fitted the bypass pipes which increases noise slightly but is negligible for performance, as mentioned you have to replace or remove the primary cat to see any further increase.

I've replaced the standard paper filter in the airbox for a performance one and it's perfectly good for the performance you can get from stage1 or 2.


----------



## SuperRS (Mar 7, 2012)

Yeah only if you gut the OEM pipes do you need the bypass. But if going aftermarket, then it's not necessary


----------



## Chris**** (Aug 9, 2011)

Brilliant insight, cheers guys :wink:

And from a stage 1 Revo map i should get around 410? Sounds good!

What are the better exhausts for the RS? As seen that Akrapovic do one for the TTS but not the RS. Had one on my M3 and loved it!


----------



## SuperRS (Mar 7, 2012)

What model year is your TT? Revo might not work too well depending on your ecu code.


----------



## Chris**** (Aug 9, 2011)

Mines a late 2009


----------



## SuperRS (Mar 7, 2012)

You should be ok then but APR is better :twisted:


----------



## Chris**** (Aug 9, 2011)

SuperRS said:


> You should be ok then but APR is better :twisted:


Does seem that way 

There is a very good Revo dealer near me though, and I had my last TT done there. Plus a stage 2/3 map is pennies as long as you get their stage 1. Well it was a while ago


----------



## Chris**** (Aug 9, 2011)

Just seem there is an APR dealer in Crawley. So will give them a call


----------



## jaybyme (Mar 10, 2010)

I'm very happy with the sound of the oem exhaust,plus I do like having the flap closed when cruising on the Autobahns sometimes.
If I change mine it will be to shed a few kg,not sound, or power as I've yet to see proof of gains from changing the silencers.


----------



## Chris**** (Aug 9, 2011)

jaybyme said:


> I'm very happy with the sound of the oem exhaust,plus I do like having the flap closed when cruising on the Autobahns sometimes.
> If I change mine it will be to shed a few kg,not sound, or power as I've yet to see proof of gains from changing the silencers.


What would you go for?


----------



## Chris**** (Aug 9, 2011)

Anyone tried DMS in Southampton for a remap?

Used them before and they were very good. And quoting around power at 414bhp and 70lb of torque increase. Sounds good. Revo have an offer on of £699 inc vat till the end of Jan though.


----------



## olly12 (Jan 30, 2012)

I would go for the revo purely just for the use of the sps.
Or APR would be just as good. I do believe they have adjustment on the cruise control stork..
As for exhaust how loud do you want it?


----------



## Chris**** (Aug 9, 2011)

olly12 said:


> I would go for the revo purely just for the use of the sps.
> Or APR would be just as good. I do believe they have adjustment on the cruise control stork..
> As for exhaust how loud do you want it?


Sps? And i dont have cruise control, so rules that out 

Exhaust i dont want mega loud, just a nice throaty sound if possible. More weight saving than anything. So a decent titanium system, or just rear box (seems where most the weight is) would be perfect.


----------



## olly12 (Jan 30, 2012)

Yeah the revo sps is a small little device you plug into your lap top and you can adjust (fuel) (timing) (boost) so if you don't want your car running max all the time you can adjust to suit.
Have a read on revo's website.
If you wanted apr software I'm sure they would have a solution for you.
As for exhaust I would have to agree with jaybyme.
Where abouts in Southampton you live?
My dad lives near netley abbey..


----------



## jimojameso (Oct 3, 2012)

Chris**** said:


> olly12 said:
> 
> 
> > I would go for the revo purely just for the use of the sps.
> ...


You can always have cruise retrofitted. Can be done for under 200 notes


----------



## Chris**** (Aug 9, 2011)

Ah so Revo does look like the best then. Waiting for APR to get back to me.

Will have a look around for exhausts, as normally Eisenmann or supersprint are fairly good.

Im in Holbury, so forest side of Southampton


----------



## Chris**** (Aug 9, 2011)

jimojameso said:


> Chris**** said:
> 
> 
> > olly12 said:
> ...


I would never use it personally. Had it on every M3 ive had, and not used it once. Saying that, if i can play with settings, then maybe i would :!:


----------



## olly12 (Jan 30, 2012)

As for weight saving a set of light wheels is a good start.


----------



## Chris**** (Aug 9, 2011)

olly12 said:


> As for weight saving a set of light wheels is a good start.


Yeah im on that now :mrgreen:


----------



## olly12 (Jan 30, 2012)

We run ATS GTR's not the lightest on the market but I like them so went with those.


----------



## Chris**** (Aug 9, 2011)

olly12 said:


> We run ATS GTR's not the lightest on the market but I like them so went with those.


Pic?

Need some inspiration. Although the HRE P43's look nice. Shame they are 4.5k though!


----------



## olly12 (Jan 30, 2012)

Ats GTR's 18's


----------



## olly12 (Jan 30, 2012)

Here's the car with them on


----------



## Chris**** (Aug 9, 2011)

olly12 said:


> Ats GTR's 18's


Are those the RS4 6pots? Look nice. Mind having the 4 pots is amazing me at the moment. So much better than what im used to!


----------



## olly12 (Jan 30, 2012)

Another picture


----------



## Chris**** (Aug 9, 2011)

Sepang, same as mine. Amazing colour 

Does look nice. I was looking at 19's, but think for handling and the ride, 18's will win!


----------



## olly12 (Jan 30, 2012)

The front brake kit are from a guy called Daveb at vagbremtechnic
He also does a twin caliper setup for the rear brakes 335mm disc


----------



## SuperRS (Mar 7, 2012)

You can use your iPhone to switch maps with apr, means you won't need cruise control


----------



## olly12 (Jan 30, 2012)

Does it only work with I phone Jason or with android too?


----------



## SuperRS (Mar 7, 2012)

Just the iPhone, I think android is being developed now


----------



## Chris**** (Aug 9, 2011)

SuperRS said:


> You can use your iPhone to switch maps with apr, means you won't need cruise control


Oh decisions 

Do you really need two maps? Shame they could not make the sport button the map, and when its off its normal.


----------



## SuperRS (Mar 7, 2012)

Not really one map will do, but it's nice to be able to return to stock power, security mode, and valet.

The APR map also allows you to data log your car and scan for fault codes


----------



## TondyRSuzuka (Dec 3, 2011)

SuperRS said:


> Not really one map will do, but it's nice to be able to return to stock power, security mode, and valet.
> 
> The APR map also allows you to data log your car and scan for fault codes


To soon be released for us uk boys yeah...?


----------



## Chris**** (Aug 9, 2011)

Well just got a pipercoss element. Woohoo 

And tomorrow hopefully remap!


----------



## SuperRS (Mar 7, 2012)

TondyTT said:


> SuperRS said:
> 
> 
> > Not really one map will do, but it's nice to be able to return to stock power, security mode, and valet.
> ...


Yep wolf power just posted a pic of loads of APR dongles :twisted:


----------



## TondyRSuzuka (Dec 3, 2011)

SuperRS said:


> TondyTT said:
> 
> 
> > SuperRS said:
> ...


Where are ours..... Grrr


----------



## Patrizio72 (Mar 22, 2011)

Good luck with the mods and happy driving whichever way you go


----------



## davectr (Sep 9, 2012)

Chris, you seem to be misinformed, SPS has nothing whatsoever to do with cruise control! It allows you to change the map settings ( I.e. full power, stock power, valet mode etc) using the OBD2 port. [THUMBS UP SIGN]


----------



## Chris**** (Aug 9, 2011)

davectr said:


> Chris, you seem to be misinformed, SPS has nothing whatsoever to do with cruise control! It allows you to change the map settings ( I.e. full power, stock power, valet mode etc) using the OBD2 port. [THUMBS UP SIGN]


Ah ok, as dont really want to retrofit cruise. Good idea of having stock and then the map, so interested in that. Love the stock power, and thats coming from a 470bhp M3! Does pull nicely.


----------



## davectr (Sep 9, 2012)

Chris**** said:


> davectr said:
> 
> 
> > Chris, you seem to be misinformed, SPS has nothing whatsoever to do with cruise control! It allows you to change the map settings ( I.e. full power, stock power, valet mode etc) using the OBD2 port. [THUMBS UP SIGN]
> ...


If you love the stock power you need to get it remapped! Much much better. Please don't start the old 'which is better, apr or Revo' debate as that has been flogged to death on this forum


----------



## Chris**** (Aug 9, 2011)

davectr said:


> Chris**** said:
> 
> 
> > davectr said:
> ...


Which is better APR or Revo? :mrgreen:

To be fair, I'm going with DMS anyway. They are local and done a few cars for me. Think to be fair unless you get like Ray West to tune it, they will be pretty much the same.


----------



## SuperRS (Mar 7, 2012)

Not with the TTRS, that car has been proven to be a bitch to tune well especially with some if the anti tuning strategies Audi snuck in. It's all about whose spent the most development hours on it.


----------



## olly12 (Jan 30, 2012)

I have to agree with Jason on this 1.
And this isn't me saying apr or revo are the best. Other tuners are available ..


----------



## Chris**** (Aug 9, 2011)

SuperRS said:


> Not with the TTRS, that car has been proven to be a bitch to tune well especially with some if the anti tuning strategies Audi snuck in. It's all about whose spent the most development hours on it.


They have done quite a few, and averaged 414bhp from a stage 1 map. I know Revo are more well know, but at least this way I get a rolling road before and after.

Plus the Revo dealers have seem to shoot up  so not sure if they are getting a lot more people to load their maps, as that worries me slightly. Not sure why, just would like to have a dedicated company that load and know the tune they are putting on. Plus any issues they are 5 mins away, rather than 2 hours.


----------



## Chris**** (Aug 9, 2011)

olly12 said:


> I have to agree with Jason on this 1.
> And this isn't me saying apr or revo are the best. Other tuners are available ..


Has many people had bad results? As if Revo or APR are really that much better, then I will be guided by you guys. Used Revo before and was fine, just that they are a fair distance. And had a knight are with my M3 that DMS sorted for me (bad map, that another company did).


----------



## mwad (Oct 11, 2013)

It's worth remembering that generally, REVO tend to have harsher/aggressive maps where others tend not to be quite so aggressive.

I can't say if this is the same specifically to the RS or not but this is the case in general


----------



## olly12 (Jan 30, 2012)

End of the day it's personal choice. If your tuner is 5 mins down the road than I can see why you want to use them. Be interested to see some dyno results before and after .. I'm 100% sure you will love the end result...
I would like to hear your views compared to your old M3... Good luck and enjoy !!


----------



## Patrizio72 (Mar 22, 2011)

davectr said:


> Chris**** said:
> 
> 
> > davectr said:
> ...


I agree on that!


----------



## Patrizio72 (Mar 22, 2011)

Go with who you are comfortable with, personally I would choose something that's not too far as I like to keep all mods with the same people and should something go wrong it's not a treck to the other side of the country


----------



## TondyRSuzuka (Dec 3, 2011)

Personally on a 55k car id be ensuring if I was remapping, that I used a reputable firm who have put in the most hours and continually develop.

Local garage £500 no testing or specific experience.

Dedicated global tuner £600-800 and have tested thousands of hours and spent vast sums of money on just the TTRS.

Personally if it was a clio I wouldn't travel further than 10minutes to map it but for an audi I think its a no brainer... With a large reputable company who have a presence in the VAG tuning world, you have experience and confidence in their work. Many maps are probably a result of word of mouth. If REVO did you a dodgy map you would be quick to spout online, these large companies are aware of this and their integrity is very dependent on forum and tuning communities, hence why they ensure their work is top notch and that customers won't have cause to complain on a public forum. If there is a problem, they look after you well to ensure you feel good about them and continue to spread the word...

Hence..... GoAPR :roll:

If you live in the UK and want to map a TTRS here are the reputable tuners:
APR
REVO
MRC
SHARK?

Not billy bob with a spanner and a 1.5T car jack.


----------



## TondyRSuzuka (Dec 3, 2011)

in addition...

a large tuner will be the first to support you when audi stick a filthy update on your car, and will most likely be a free update along with all the other releases (which they are always working on). Unlike billy bob who will scratch his arse and either shrug his shoulders or charge you to write a new map to fix the latest audi bug.

From personal experience, Audi put a DSG map on my car that pulled back power, Dyno runs were down and we didn't know why. APR have since used this data and experience to write a map which has eliminated audis "anti tuning attempt". There is a support network which is invaluable, and a team of people who are very helpful.

I am cringing at the thought of someone using a "local tuner" to map this kind of car. Have TTRS' fallen into that part of the second hand market where they are cheap enough to buy, and will be cheaply looked after. Such a shame!


----------



## Patrizio72 (Mar 22, 2011)

Yes as local as possible but also reputable


----------



## Chris**** (Aug 9, 2011)

Patrizio72 said:


> Yes as local as possible but also reputable


I would not even dream of going to a local garage to do it :lol:

DMS specialise more in Porsche and Lambos, and are an official Akrapovic dealer. Been there for years, so know a thing or two.

I didn't mean I just want to use a local one as they "would do" no way. They are top end tuners, and are much more money than Revo or APR by the looks of it. But as I say, I have faith they will produce what they say, plus they have a proper 4 wheel dyno dynamics (new) rolling road. Which I would not get with Revo from the nearest agent. Not sure if this is the case with all Revo agents, but as they are in theory just uploading a file, and don't fully understand the map itself. I know they are pretty foolproof, but to go somewhere where they write the map, and have massive resources to hand, and work closely with other tuner etc, think I will be ok.

I'm not knocking Revo at all, as my last 225 TT and Leon were both done by them, and found it very good.

Just weighing up both aspects really


----------



## TondyRSuzuka (Dec 3, 2011)

Chris**** said:


> Patrizio72 said:
> 
> 
> > Yes as local as possible but also reputable
> ...


The dealer may upload the file, but the point is its written and developed by a company who do understand it and put many many hours into creating it.

I think its fair to say APR have put the most time into research, REVO probably follow close behind compared to any other tuners. 2 hour map written there and then (by a non Audi specific tuner) or a map thats been developed and updated over the last three years by and audi VW specialist company???

Serious no brainer.

If it doesn't strike you as a no brainer then you should really be tuning Renaults & Peugeots and not molesting a £55k car.


----------



## SuperRS (Mar 7, 2012)

Do DMS even write the TTRS map themselves. I'm sure someone said they buy it in.

If it's at a premium over APR you are crazy to use a company that tunes anything but specialised in nothing


----------



## olly12 (Jan 30, 2012)

I can see where brad is coming from on the views his putting across. But we can't tell you how to spend your money! 
Your money. Your choice..
3 tuners I would use for our car..
In no particular order!
(1) REVO
(2) APR
(3) MRC

All the above have proven good results


----------



## Patrizio72 (Mar 22, 2011)

Once again its all down to personal choice, I went with a reputable TT specialist who only use Revo and it just happened by chance they are 15 minutes drive from me, suits me perfectly fine and I have been very happy with the outcome and service so far. Everyone has their own opinion.


----------



## TootRS (Apr 21, 2009)

I have never seen anyone talk about, any videos, any info or any figures for a DMS map on the 2.5TFSI. In fact I'd never even heard of them before I saw a very nice glossy advert in Autocar magazine.


----------



## Patrizio72 (Mar 22, 2011)

What's their website?


----------



## Suzuka (Oct 15, 2012)

Chris**** said:


> SuperRS said:
> 
> 
> > Not with the TTRS, that car has been proven to be a bitch to tune well especially with some if the anti tuning strategies Audi snuck in. It's all about whose spent the most development hours on it.
> ...


Regal in Soton (Portswood) do Revo. Believe its circa £800 with before and after dyno


----------



## Patrizio72 (Mar 22, 2011)

Soon there will be DMS discussions on how much better their maps are to APR ones lol. And so it goes on...


----------



## eastwood1875 (Jun 21, 2013)

TootRS said:


> I have never seen anyone talk about, any videos, any info or any figures for a DMS map on the 2.5TFSI. In fact I'd never even heard of them before I saw a very nice glossy advert in Autocar magazine.


I think Muz's RS has a DMS map


----------



## TootRS (Apr 21, 2009)

Muz is MTM


----------



## eastwood1875 (Jun 21, 2013)

yup he does

Sorry, the damn cat keeps using my laptop


----------



## Chris**** (Aug 9, 2011)

jamescalland said:


> Regal in Soton (Portswood) do Revo. Believe its circa £800 with before and after dyno


I have used them before, and was not that impressed, but was many years ago. May pop down and see what they say, but they were Vauxhall, then BMW and now VW iirc.

Will rethink, as last thing I want is a rubbish map on the RS. :wink:

Cheers for all the responses guys. Appreciate the input


----------



## igotone (Mar 10, 2010)

A remap isn't something I'd cut any corners on or jib at driving a few miles out of my way to get done. My car would need the ECU busting into and that's not something I'd want to entrust to just anyone. It would be Revo or APR for me.


----------



## jaybyme (Mar 10, 2010)

Problem is that there are lots oh hidden problems when tuning the TTRS,unless a tuner is really on top of it there will be problems.Especially with Speed limiter reactivation and misfires if they try to run decent torque levels.
There are very experienced companies in Germany that are still having problems tuning the TTRS
Talking of torque,I'm not sure but I know a lot of stage I maps are not producing any where near the torque that APR do.


----------



## SuperRS (Mar 7, 2012)

Ttrs remap difficulties:

1. Reverting back to stock after 500 miles
2. Non speed limiter removal
3. Misfires
4. Boost related limp mode
5. Checksum checksum checksum different between model years.

I'm sure DMS was discussed by the other on vagtuning, I would do a search but can only do so from a laptop.


----------



## renny (Dec 2, 2013)

jimojameso said:


> Chris**** said:
> 
> 
> > olly12 said:
> ...


I was quoted £350 to have the Cruise Control retro-fitted by a main dealer!


----------



## jimojameso (Oct 3, 2012)

Yes from a main dealer but there are loads of companies that fit original audi parts way cheaper. If you want info pm me and will give you info. Two companies are on audi sport. One of whom did my S3


----------



## renny (Dec 2, 2013)

Got to get one first but when I do I'll be in touch! :?


----------



## Chris**** (Aug 9, 2011)

SuperRS said:


> Ttrs remap difficulties:
> 
> 1. Reverting back to stock after 500 miles
> 2. Non speed limiter removal
> ...


To be fair i think im going with Revo now anyway. Would be interested to read the thread on them though.

There is VAS works in Poole that did my old TT, or JKM in portsmouth which is fairly close. So will give them a call to see how soon they can book it in


----------



## TondyRSuzuka (Dec 3, 2011)

[smiley=hanged.gif]


----------



## mad chemist (Feb 18, 2011)

Chris**** said:


> Patrizio72 said:
> 
> 
> > Yes as local as possible but also reputable
> ...


Chris,

I e-mailed DMS a while back when I first got my RS. They said they could come to my place of work to update the map. Based on this it must be a generic map, and with no dyno time I went with MRC who have done a good job IMHO. Not sure if DMS have changed the way they map the RS today.

Mad.


----------



## Chris**** (Aug 9, 2011)

mad chemist said:


> Chris**** said:
> 
> 
> > Patrizio72 said:
> ...


I dont think they have. And looking at various sites, i cant find anyone who has had a TT RS done by them. So Revo it is. I know APR are very good, but nearest place is in Crawley, to which i just dont have time to get up there.


----------



## Suzuka (Oct 15, 2012)

^ your regret not making the time.....

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Patrizio72 (Mar 22, 2011)

Have you tried both maps?


----------



## jaybyme (Mar 10, 2010)

Would be nice if Revo would join in on forums etc.
I would like to know if safety sensors are switched off for example, as claimed by one tuner in Germany who worked on one of their cars ?


----------



## Chris**** (Aug 9, 2011)

jaybyme said:


> Would be nice if Revo would join in on forums etc.
> I would like to know if safety sensors are switched off for example, as claimed by one tuner in Germany who worked on one of their cars ?


What? Like knock sensors disabled? Err


----------



## Chris**** (Aug 9, 2011)

jamescalland said:


> ^ your regret not making the time.....
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What for the APR map? As that's the one I was referring to. Two Revo ones closer, so that's fine.

What a mindfield! Lol


----------



## TootRS (Apr 21, 2009)

jaybyme said:


> Would be nice if Revo would join in on forums etc.
> I would like to know if safety sensors are switched off for example, as claimed by one tuner in Germany who worked on one of their cars ?


None of the tuners are really, other than APR. Couple more on the Facebook group.


----------



## jaybyme (Mar 10, 2010)

Chris**** said:


> jaybyme said:
> 
> 
> > Would be nice if Revo would join in on forums etc.
> ...


Yep


----------



## TondyRSuzuka (Dec 3, 2011)

why would they disable crash sensors?

Jay could you give me some feedback on the APR FMIC. I know you went to stage 3 and had it fitted also. But you do quite a bit of logging?


----------



## SuperRS (Mar 7, 2012)

TondyTT said:


> why would they disable crash sensors?
> 
> Jay could you give me some feedback on the APR FMIC. I know you went to stage 3 and had it fitted also. But you do quite a bit of logging?


Knock sensors, disabling them or making them less sensitive allows them to run the engine harder/hotter. Basically tricking the engine into not pulling as much timing and a easy/primitive but dangerous way of making more power instead of having to put in the hard work required in the development process.

Like jay I've also read that and you can do further research about the subject on US forums, specifically the new S4's after a few with a certain #gameover map blew up.


----------



## Chris**** (Aug 9, 2011)

Would not have thought Revo would steep to that!

Heard APR have had misfire issues with their map?


----------



## SuperRS (Mar 7, 2012)

Chris**** said:


> Would not have thought Revo would steep to that!
> 
> Heard APR have had misfire issues with their map?


Everyone had misfire issues. APR have sorted it now


----------



## olly12 (Jan 30, 2012)

Never had any issues with the revo map.spent all day at silverstone last yr did 300 miles on track. Only issue we had was a slight split in a coolant hose and 4 badly worn tyres..


----------



## jaybyme (Mar 10, 2010)

TondyTT said:


> why would they disable crash sensors?
> 
> Jay could you give me some feedback on the APR FMIC. I know you went to stage 3 and had it fitted also. But you do quite a bit of logging?


Sure I've always had the intake temps on show ever since I brought the car.
When flooring it now intakes drop to about +3c ambient and normally max out at about +15c.
In traffic and slow speeds it runs at +15c-20c 
The standard car used to drop to around +10c and could max out at any where north of +25-30c,if you done repeated runs and really pushed the car you could see over +40c.
In traffic and at slower speeds it suffered running at +25c- 50c.
The Forge road would drop to +8c and max out at around +25c
Also the oem cooler was really slow to cool temperatures once they got hot,the Forge was a bit better,but with the APR cooler it's pretty much instant.
Just think,I only went to APR with stage 2 to buy the APR intercooler and came away a few weeks later with the cooler and stage III :lol:


----------



## Chris**** (Aug 9, 2011)

If the Revo map was installed and adjusted by VAS works in Poole, would people have different views on it?

As the guy there, iirc Mike. Works with Revo closely so I've been told, so knows what's going on unlike most other Revo dealers it seems.


----------



## SuperRS (Mar 7, 2012)

No :lol:


----------



## Chris**** (Aug 9, 2011)

So we don't write on two threads, what's so bad then?

As I've just said on the comparison thread, why are they so hated? Before I was on here years ago, and no one had anything bad to say.


----------



## Patrizio72 (Mar 22, 2011)

Are there any Revo owners discussion groups or forums etc, maybe go on them and see what they're saying. Alternatively call a specialist tuner who only uses Revo and ask them how many cars have blown up on them lol


----------



## Suzuka (Oct 15, 2012)

Patrizio72 said:


> Are there any Revo owners discussion groups or forums etc, maybe go on them and see what they're saying. Alternatively call a specialist tuner who only uses Revo and ask them how many cars have blown up on them lol


Chris speak to Regal. Why travel to Poole when Regal are within 5 miles of you?

I'm not saying Revo are the best or not BUT Regal is your local tuner that Maps with Revo every day of the week.


----------



## billyali86 (Jul 26, 2011)

Horses for Courses Chris!

APR seems have put the most R & D into the 2.5l engine.

IMO they have pushed the boundaries furthest and are constantly improving their products.

MRC is also a good one as their maps are not generic maps, each one seems to be tailored to the car.

As good as Revo are, everything seems to have gone quiet on that front


----------



## Patrizio72 (Mar 22, 2011)

Why change what ain't broke lol


----------



## Chris**** (Aug 9, 2011)

jamescalland said:


> Patrizio72 said:
> 
> 
> > Are there any Revo owners discussion groups or forums etc, maybe go on them and see what they're saying. Alternatively call a specialist tuner who only uses Revo and ask them how many cars have blown up on them lol
> ...


Would never use them again personally.


----------



## Suzuka (Oct 15, 2012)

Chris**** said:


> jamescalland said:
> 
> 
> > Patrizio72 said:
> ...


I didnt say use them, i said speak to them, give you more information.

No worse than your outfit in Poole! :lol:

My RS will be going MRC or APR. Done, could have closed this thread days ago.


----------



## Chris**** (Aug 9, 2011)

jamescalland said:


> I didnt say use them, i said speak to them, give you more information.
> 
> No worse than your outfit in Poole! :lol:
> 
> My RS will be going MRC or APR. Done, could have closed this thread days ago.


Yeah but I would not even waste my breath lol. Sorry didn't mean to sound off, just they could not even fit an induction kit before. last thing I would ask them about is a remap 

I am going for APR now anyway, so fingers crossed later this week!


----------



## billyali86 (Jul 26, 2011)

The difference the map makes will blow you away Chris! Enjoy!

l]


----------



## SuperRS (Mar 7, 2012)

Patrizio72 said:


> Are there any Revo owners discussion groups or forums etc, maybe go on them and see what they're saying. Alternatively call a specialist tuner who only uses Revo and ask them how many cars have blown up on them lol


Loooool that would be a hilarious conversation.

Infact that would make a great prank call.

On a serious note, the answer to that question would deffo be avoided.

A lot of the owners won't openly talk about it on the forums either, that sort of stuff is usually kept to PM's.


----------



## TootRS (Apr 21, 2009)

billyali86 said:


> Horses for Courses Chris!
> 
> APR seems have put the most R & D into the 2.5l engine.
> 
> ...


Agree with this 100%


----------



## Patrizio72 (Mar 22, 2011)

SuperRS said:


> Patrizio72 said:
> 
> 
> > Are there any Revo owners discussion groups or forums etc, maybe go on them and see what they're saying. Alternatively call a specialist tuner who only uses Revo and ask them how many cars have blown up on them lol
> ...


just as well im changing to APR then!


----------



## TondyRSuzuka (Dec 3, 2011)

Patrizio72 said:


> just as well im changing to APR then!


Peer pressure :lol:


----------



## Patrizio72 (Mar 22, 2011)

Yeah I got bullied into it


----------



## billyali86 (Jul 26, 2011)

Are you selling up Chris? Think I just spotted your car on Pistonheads??


----------



## Suzuka (Oct 15, 2012)

billyali86 said:


> Are you selling up Chris? Think I just spotted your car on Pistonheads??


Thats is Chris' car? Didn't keep that long! The wheels give it away!


----------



## OnTheMike (Jul 22, 2013)

Only just got the new wheels too! Looks very nice and only 10,900 miles


----------



## Suzuka (Oct 15, 2012)

Did the bloke even own the car? Heard a lot, never saw a lot? Plus he lives in Southampton but has sold the car to a Bristol dealer?

Why waste money on rims, remap and suspension to sell the car 3 weeks later? hmmmmmm

Something doesn't smell right!


----------



## billyali86 (Jul 26, 2011)

Let's not jump to conclusions. Could be anything, needed to free up money, car was not right for him etc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------

